# Radiant Recovery/George's shake



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been reading "Potatoes not Prozac" and see myself often, I'll be starting step 1 tomorrow (gotta get a notebook). This sounds/feels like it might be the real thing. So, I was wondering if anyone has used the George's shake mix, which is available on the Radiant Recovery website?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of it.


----------

